# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أعظم كنز :: وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

## ساقي العطاشا

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم لأمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) 

يا علي.. إن من اليقين أن لا ترضي أحداً بسخط الله، ولا تحمد أحداً بما آتاك الله، ولا تذم أحداً على ما لم يؤتك الله، فإن الرزق لا يجره حرص حريص، ولا تصرفه كراهة كاره، إن الله بحكمه وفضله جعل الروح والفرح في اليقين والرضا، وجعل الهم والحزن في الشك والسخط. 

يا علي.. إنه لا فقر أشد من الجهل، ولا مال أعود من العقل، ولا وحدة أوحش من العجب، ولا مظاهرة أحسن من المشاورة، ولا عقل كالتدبير، ولا حسب كحسن الخلق، ولا عبادة كالتفكر. 

يا علي.. آفة الحديث الكذب، وآفة العلم النسيان، وآفة العبادة الفترة، وآفة السماحة المن، وآفة الشجاعة البغي، وآفة الجمال الخيلاء، وآفة الحسب الفخر. 

يا علي.. عليك بالصدق، ولا تخرج من فيك كذبة أبدا، ولا تجترئن على خيانة أبدا، والخوف من الله كأنك تراه، وابذل مالك ونفسك دون دينك، وعليك بمحاسن الأخلاق فاركبها، وعليك بمساوي الأخلاق فاجتنبها. 

يا علي.. أحب العمل إلى الله ثلاث خصال: من أتى الله بما افترض عليه فهو من أعبد الناس، ومن ورع عن محارم الله فهو من أورع الناس، ومن قنع بما رزقه الله فهو من أغنى الناس. 

يا علي.. ثلاث من مكارم الأخلاق: تصل من قطعك، وتعطي من حرمك، وتعفو عمن ظلمك. 

يا علي.. ثلاث منجيات: تكف لسانك، وتبكي على خطيئتك، ويسعك بيتك. 

يا علي.. سيد الأعمال ثلاث خصال: إنصافك الناس من نفسك، ومساواة الأخ في الله، وذكر الله على كل حال. 

يا علي.. ثلاثة من حلل الله: رجل زار أخاه المؤمن في الله فهو زور الله وحق على الله أن يكرم زوره ويعطيه ما سأل، ورجل صلى ثم عقب إلى الصلاة الأخرى فهو ضيف الله وحق على الله أن يكرم ضيفه، والحاج والمعتمر فهما وفد الله وحق على الله أن يكرم وفده. 

يا علي.. ثلاث ثوابهن في الدنيا والآخرة: الحج ينفي الفقر، والصدقة تدفع البلية، وصلة الرحم تزيد في العمر. 

يا علي.. ثلاث من لم يكن فيه لم يقم له عمل: ورع يحجزه عن معاصي الله عز وجل، وعلم يرد به جهل السفيه، وعقل يداري به الناس. 

يا علي.. ثلاثة تحت ظل العرش يوم القيامة: رجل أحب لأخيه ما أحب لنفسه، ورجل بلغه أمر فلم يتقدم فيه ولم يتأخر حتى يعلم أن ذلك الأمر لله رضا أو سخط، ورجل لم يعب أخاه بعيب حتى يصلح ذلك العيب من نفسه، فإنه كلما أصلح من نفسه عيبا بدا له منها آخر، وكفى بالمرء في نفسه شغلا. 

يا علي.. ثلاث من أبواب البر: سخاء النفس، وطيب الكلام، والصبر على الأذى. 

يا علي.. في التوراة أربع إلى جنبهن أربع: من أصبح على الدنيا حريصا أصبح وهو على الله ساخط، ومن أصبح يشكو مصيبة نزلت به فإنما يشكو ربه، ومن أتى غنيا فتضعضع له ذهب ثلثا دينه، ومن دخل النار من هذه الأمة فهو ممن اتخذ آيات الله هزوا ولعبا. أربع إلى جنبهن أربع: من ملك استأثر، ومن لم يستشر يندم، كما تدين تدان، والفقر الموت الأكبر، فقيل له الفقر من الدينار والدرهم؟ فقال الفقر من الدين. 

يا علي.. كل عين باكية يوم القيامة إلا ثلاث: أعين عين سهرت في سبيل الله، وعين غضت عن محارم الله، وعين فاضت من خشية الله. 

يا علي.. طوبى لصورة نظر الله إليها تبكي على ذنب لم يطلع على ذلك الذنب أحد غير الله. 

يا علي.. ثلاث موبقات وثلاث منجيات: فأما الموبقات فهوى متبع، وشح مطاع، وإعجاب المرء بنفسه، وأما المنجيات فالعدل في الرضا والغضب، والقصد في الغنى والفقر، وخوف الله في السر والعلانية كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك. 

يا علي.. ثلاث يحسن فيهن الكذب: المكيدة في الحرب، وعدتك زوجتك، والإصلاح بين الناس. 

يا علي.. ثلاث يقبح فيهن الصدق: النميمة، وإخبارك الرجل عن أهله بما يكره، وتكذيبك الرجل عن الخير. 

يا علي.. أربع يذهبن ضلالا: الأكل بعد الشبع، والسراج في القمر، والزرع في الأرض السبخة، والصنيعة عند غير أهلها. 

يا علي.. أربع أسرع شيء عقوبة: رجل أحسنت إليه فكافأك بالإحسان إساءة، ورجل لا تبغي عليه وهو يبغي عليك، ورجل عاقدته على أمر فمن أمرك الوفاء له ومن أمره الغدر بك، ورجل تصله رحمه ويقطعها. 

يا علي.. أربع من يكن فيه كمل إسلامه: الصدق، والشكر، والحياء، وحسن الخلق. 
يا علي.. قلة طلب الحوائج من الناس هو الغنى الحاضر، وكثرة الحوائج إلى الناس مذلة وهو الفقر الحاضر

وصلي يا ربي على محمد وعلى آل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

م

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*الله يعطيك العافية* 


*وتسلم الايادي*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


*الله يعطيك العافية* 


*وتسلم الايادي* 
*تحياتي لك* 
*همسات وله*

----------

